# Unsere Tierwelt vergrössert sich ständig



## Astrid_2 (6. Mai 2008)

Hallo zusammen,
ich bin ja fast nur stiller Nutzer, doch es tut sich sich viel bei uns, und ich möchte auch Euch mal daran teilhaben lassen.

Leider ist unser Wasser zur Zeit sehr grün, aber das bekommen wir wieder in den Griff.

Also, die Pflanzen legen so richtig los und unsere __ Molche haben sich im vergangenen Jahr kräftig vermehrt und balzen gegenwärtig um die Wette. Meist sind es ein Weibchen und zwei Männchen. 
Ein Teichmolchweibchen konnte ich beim Fressen einer Libelle beobachten.

Die ersten __ Libellen sind geschlüpft und die __ Wasserläufer jagen andere Insekten. Die __ Gelbrandkäfer sind aktiv und die Kaulquappen der __ Kröten sind munter im Teich unterwegs.

Unsere Vogelwelt wird kontinuierlich artenreicher.

Bevor wir den Teich hatten, waren die Vögel für uns nur Spatzen, Tauben, Meisen und Schwalben.  
Nun haben wir plötzlich 7 Arten von Meisen, Grünfinken, Erlenzeisige, Buntspechte, Girlitze, Gimpel, __ Stare, Amseln, Stieglitze, Buchfinken, Mönchsgrasmücken, und so weiter, und so weiter.

Der Teich hat unseren Blickwinkel und Horizont extrem erweitert.

Und heute dann, meine Freundin und ich gehen an den Teich und was sehen wir - eine __ Ringelnatter ca. 40cm würde ich schätzen - wieder ein neuer Gast oder sogar Bewohner. Anfangs haben wir uns gefreut, haben in unserem schlauen Buch nachgelesen und waren ziemlich erschrocken. Die Ringelnatter ernährt sich von Molchen, Fischen und Fröschen. Das finde ich dann doch nicht so gut. Auch wenn wir sagen, dass wir in die Tierwelt des Teiches nicht eingreifen, so habe ich doch das Bedürfnis, die Ringelnatter zu vertreiben. Ich hätte gern ein Foto gemacht, sie war aber viel zu schnell verschwunden.

Na wir werden sehen, wie nett sie zu unseren Teichbewohnern sein wird.

Doch nun ein paar Fotos aus der Welt unseres Teiches. Viel Spass beim Anschauen.

Viele Grüße
Astrid


P.S. Der Molch übrigens in der 3.Reihe links ist ca. 13-15 cm lang, keine Ahnung, was das für einer ist.


----------



## Digicat (6. Mai 2008)

*AW: Unsere Tierwelt vergrössert sich ständig*

Servus Astrid

Genauso erging es uns auch im ersten Teichjahr  

Auf einmal entdeckten wir "Leben" in unserem Garten und Biotop.

Auch wir hatten eine __ Ringelnatter (oder mehrere  ), aber wir ließen sie gewähren, ist halt Natur.

Und heute nach 5 Jahren sind wir "Tierschützer" geworden, ich kann nicht einmal mehr einer Gelse (Mücke) etwas zu leide tun  :crazy .

Ps.: übrigens schöne Fotos die du uns zeigst


----------



## ösiwilli (6. Mai 2008)

*AW: Unsere Tierwelt vergrössert sich ständig*

Servus Astrid,

es ist wirklich wunderschön zu beobachten, wie die Natur unsere Teiche in Besitz nimmt 

Geht mir genauso wie Dir.

Am Teich zu sitzen und zu beobachten, was sich so tut, ersetzt jegliche fernglotzerei und ist Universum live.

Leider gibts bei mir noch keine __ Molche und Ringelnattern, aber die __ Kröten fühlen sich pudelwohl und fressen und gefressen werden, gehört nun mal dazu.

Unsere unzähligen Kaulquappen sind ein Festmahl für die Goldis, aber es bleiben immer noch genug übrig, die dann lustig über die Terrasse hüpfen und nächstes Jahr wieder für weiteren Nachwuchs sorgen werden.

Liebe Grüsse - Willi - dem es  vom Computer gleich wieder in den Garten zieht.


----------



## abyss (6. Mai 2008)

*AW: Unsere Tierwelt vergrössert sich ständig*

Hallo Astrid,

tolle Fotos, es ist ja richtig Leben bei Euch im Teich. Um die __ Ringelnatter würde ich mir keine Sorgen machen, ich denke die ist so schnell wieder weg, wie sie gekommen ist. Ich kenne keinen Gartenteich wo sich solch eine Schlange auf dauer heimisch gefühlt hätte. Der unbekannte Molch sieht aus wie ein __ Bergmolch, da bin ich mir aber nicht ganz sicher.
Schön währe es eine Gesammtansicht vom Teich, velleicht kannst du ja mal noch ein Foto machen.


----------



## jochen (6. Mai 2008)

*AW: Unsere Tierwelt vergrössert sich ständig*

Hi Astrid...

Dein Beitrag/Thema und deine Bilder...

das geht runter wie Butter...  

zwecks __ Ringelnatter,
Ringelnattern gibt es bei uns im Garten schon seit eh und jeh,auch schon vor dem Teich im eigenem Garten,

in unserem kleinen Teichen tummeln sich trotz vieler __ Nattern einige __ Frösche, __ Kröten, __ Molche, Fische etc.

deswegen würde ich mir keinen Kopf machen, im Gegenteil freu dich für die neue Art, die sich bei euch angesiedelt hat.


----------



## Astrid_2 (6. Mai 2008)

*AW: Unsere Tierwelt vergrössert sich ständig*

Hallo noch einmal,
schön, dass Euch die Fotos gefallen. Manchmal, wenn es meine Zeit erlaubt, sitze ich mit meinen Kameras bewaffnet am Teich und knipse alles was mir so in den Sinn kommt. Das Leben im und am Teich ist wirklich faszinierend. Auch wir achten, seit wir den Teich haben, bzw. seit wir hier wohnen, jedes Lebewesen, auch die Mücken (Gruß an Digicat)  
Während meine Eltern alles an Insekten und Lurchen zum Ekeln finden, lieben wir Sie mehr oder weniger und wir fluchen natürlich auch gelegentlich. Das ist aber auch das Leben. 
Seit wir den Teich haben, gibt es mehr Insekten, daraus folgt wir haben mehr Vögel und daraus folgt, dass sich auch ab und an mal ein Greifvogel, am Samstag war´s wohl ein Habicht, in unseren Garten "verirrt" um hier sein Mittagsmahl abzuholen.

@ abyss - Ein Gesamtfoto werde ich mal morgen machen. 

@ ösiwilli - Unsere Kaulquappe werden von unseren Goldis nur ins Maul genommen und gleich wieder ausgespuckt. Sind halt Kaulquappen der __ Kröten, und die, so meine ich gelesen zu haben, schmecken nicht besonders. Nur unsere __ Molche haben Gefallen an ihnen gefunden. Besonders lustig finde ich, dass die Molche es immer so spannend machen. Kaulquappen gibt´s bei uns im Überfluss, die sitzen sogar manchmal auf den Molchen. Und die Molche machen richtig Jagd, anstatt mit offenem Maul durchs Wasser zu schwimmen und die "gebratenen Tauben" im Vorbeigehen mitzunehmen. Ist schon witzig. Es ist natürlich sehr reizvoll, mehr Zeit am Teich zu verbringen, ich arbeite  täglich mehr als genug Stunden am PC und gehe in jeder meiner kleinen Pausen an den Teich. Ich habe mir größere Steine hingestellt, die ich als "Hocker" nutze. Das entspannt mehr als alles andere.

@ Jochen - Urlaub ist bei uns kaum noch weiter weg, wir haben sogar im letzten Jahr unser Zelt am Teich aufgestellt und dort "Camping"   gemacht - sprich 5m von der Eingangstüre entfernt. So manch einer hat uns mitleidig angesehen oder belächelt. Wir fanden es einfach spannend und es ist Urlaub pur im Morgengrauen zu beobachten, was dann am Teich so alles abgeht.

Un übrigens:
Natürlich freue ich mich auch über die Natter, aber dann war es doch ein Schock, lesen zu müssen, was zu den Lieblingsmahlzeiten der __ Nattern zählt. Wir werden sie genauso lieben, wie alle anderen uns bekannten und unbekannten Lebewesen unserer Oase.

In diesem Sinne
Gute Nacht
Liebe Grüße
Astrid


----------



## Reapas (7. Mai 2008)

*AW: Unsere Tierwelt vergrössert sich ständig*

Servus zusammen,

Astrid deine Jagd mit der kamera auf gute Bilder hat sich ausgezahlt!
Da sind echt hervorragenede Bilder dabei, Hut ab.
Herzlichen Glückwunsch zu den vielen Tieren die sich beidir angesammelt haben.
Diese Arten Vielvältigkeit ist das größte Lob das ein Teichbesitzer von der Natur bekommen kann!
Ich habe meinen Teich erst ein halbes Jahr und hoffe nur das es mir so ergeht wie Jochen...

Viel Erfolg dir weiterhin mit deinem Tierreich im Garten! 
Freue mich schon auf weitere Bilder


----------



## danyvet (11. Mai 2008)

*AW: Unsere Tierwelt vergrössert sich ständig*

Guten Morgen, liebe Teich-Freunde!

Also, das find ich ja interessant. Ich hab immer gehört, wenn man __ Molche haben will, darf man auf keinen Fall Fische in den Teich tun! Und jetzt seh ich da sogar ein Foto mit einem Goldi im Teich, der auch noch eine Menge Molche beherbergt...hmmm....Das bringt mich ja jetzt doch noch auf die Idee, vielleicht mal __ Moderlieschen auszuprobieren, wenn unser Teich erst mal fertig ist (wir haben erst ein großes Loch im Garten *g*), denn Molche sind eines meiner obersten Ziele für den Teich, aber wenns kleinen Fischchen da auch gefällt und die meine Molche dann in Ruhe lassen (oder zumindest so wenige Larven von denen fressen, dass sie nicht weniger werden), dann überleg ich mir das nochmal. Hat jemand mit Molchen und Moderlieschen Erfahrung?

LG und schönen Sonntag, 
Dany


----------



## Teichfreund (11. Mai 2008)

*AW: Unsere Tierwelt vergrössert sich ständig*

Hi Dany,

das mit den Fischen ist meines Erachtens so eine Sache. Du wirst zwar u.U. einige __ Molche bei dir vorfinden, ob die Larven die Fische allerdings überleben wage ich zu bezweifeln. Die Molche die du siehst sind vermutlich aus dem Umland beigewandert. 
Bei meinen Eltern gibt es z.B. auch keine Fische im Teich, dafür allerdings ab und zu einen Molch. Bei der Nachbarin gibt es einige Goldfische. Dort habe ich noch nie einen Molch gesehen. 
In meinem Teich sind derzeit Berg-, Teich- und Kammmolche vertreten. Ich weis nicht, wie es mit Fischen aussehen würde... 

Gruß, Markus


----------



## Teichfreund (11. Mai 2008)

*AW: Unsere Tierwelt vergrössert sich ständig*

Hallo Astrid,

der Molch in der 3. Reihe ist mit Sicherheit ein __ Bergmolch. Es sieht wie ein Weibchen aus, ist allerdings auf dem Bild zumindestens für mich nicht eindeutig erkennbar, da die Musterung oder der Kamm nicht eindeutig erkennbar sind. 

http://www.naturfoto-cz.de/bergmolch-foto-1902.html

Die Pünktchen an den Füßen sind für Bergmolche eigentlich eindeutig.

Gruß Markus


----------



## Astrid_2 (26. Mai 2008)

*AW: Unsere Tierwelt vergrössert sich ständig*

Hallo Markus,
bin etwas spät dran, wir hatten Urlaub.
Na prima, dann haben wir also einen __ Bergmolch, das freut uns schon.
Sie vertragen sich recht gut mit unseren Goldfischen. Im vergangenen Herbst haben wir Jungtiere der Teichmolche gesehen, also so richtig mit ihren Kiemen oder so. Jedenfalls sahen sie aus wie kleine Drachen. Wir haben mal versucht unsere Teichmolche zu zählen. 7 haben wir gleichzeitig sichten können. Na wenn das nicht schon mal ne Menge ist.
Gegenwärtig legen die Weibchen ihre Eier ab, und ich hoffe, dass wir richtig viel Nachwuchs bekommen.
Und unsere __ Ringelnatter haben wir auch "einfangen" können. (im Bild )

Seit letzter Woche haben wir eine Kröte, die ich als __ Geburtshelferkröte identifizieren konnte. Ich hoffe ich liege da richtig.

Aber schaut selbst mal. Ich hoffe, die Bilder gefallen Euch auch diesmal.
Na denn, bis demnächst.
Viele Grüße
Astrid


----------



## jochen (26. Mai 2008)

*AW: Unsere Tierwelt vergrössert sich ständig*

Hallo,

seit ihr alle Natternflüsterer,
wie bekommt man solch ge.le Bilder von den __ Nattern?...


----------



## Astrid_2 (26. Mai 2008)

*AW: Unsere Tierwelt vergrössert sich ständig*

Hallo Jochen,
bei uns lässt sich die Natter, wenn sie überhaupt Lust hat, in der Zeit von 13:30 bis 14:30 sehen, und sie kommt bislang immer über den Bachlauf in den Teich. Allerdings kommt sie nicht täglich, zuletzt haben wir sie am Donnerstag gesehen. Da ich wusste, wo sie herkommt, habe es vorher tagelang ausspioniert , dann habe ich mich einfach auf die Lauer gelegt und es hat geklappt
Macht echt Spass. Und wenn die Natter mich hängen lässt, gibt´s genug andere Dinge zum Beobachten.
Gute Nacht Euch allen.
Viele Grüße
Astrid


----------



## Teichfreund (27. Mai 2008)

*AW: Unsere Tierwelt vergrössert sich ständig*

Hallo Astrid,

schöne Bilder. Meine __ Nattern zeigen sich leider seit einiger Zeit nicht mehr, obwohl ich einer ihrer größten Fans bin. Sauerei, wie die mit ihren Fans umgehen   Dieses Jahr habe ich bei uns erst eine junge gesehen und die hat platt auf der Strasse gelegen. Selbst bei uns am Teich habe ich noch keine gesehen (Snieeeeef).
Wenn du die Kröte auf dem Bild meinst, die du als __ Geburtshelferkröte identifiziert hast, so wird das eine herbe Enttäuschung werden, da es sich um eine hundsgewöhnliche __ Erdkröte handelt. Ein Markenzeichen von __ Knoblauchkröte und Geburtshelferkröte ist u.a. die senkrechte Pupille. Ich selbst habe leider noch nie eine in Natura gesehen.

http://www.nabu-laubfrosch.de/amph/alytes.html

Grüße, Markus
.


----------



## Taetzchen (27. Mai 2008)

*AW: Unsere Tierwelt vergrössert sich ständig*

Tolle Bilder, besonders das von der __ Ringelnatter auf den Steinen ist großartig! Aber selbst wollte ich keine Ringelnatter am Teich haben 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Ich würd' 'nen Herzkasper kriegen.


----------



## Teichfreund (27. Mai 2008)

*AW: Unsere Tierwelt vergrössert sich ständig*

Hi Taetzchen,

warum denn nicht? Ist doch herrlich, solche Tiere bei sich zu Hause sehen und beobachten zu können. Und was glaubst du wohl, wer mehr Angst vor wem hat?
Das ist das, was ich in unserer Gesellschaft sehr schade finde. Bestimmte Tiere haben einfach gelitten, auch wenn es keinen wirklichen Grund dafür gibt.

Gruß, Markus


----------



## Taetzchen (27. Mai 2008)

*AW: Unsere Tierwelt vergrössert sich ständig*



			
				Teichfreund schrieb:
			
		

> warum denn nicht? Ist doch herrlich, solche Tiere bei sich zu Hause sehen und beobachten zu können. Und was glaubst du wohl, wer mehr Angst vor wem hat?
> Das ist das, was ich in unserer Gesellschaft sehr schade finde. Bestimmte Tiere haben einfach gelitten, auch wenn es keinen wirklichen Grund dafür gibt.



Hi Markus,

eigentlich gebe ich Dir völlig Recht. Und mit dem Aspekt, dass in unserer Gesellschaft so viele faszinierende Arten, die nicht über ein Flauschfell und vier Pfoten verfügen, ziemlich geächtet werden, sprichst Du mir aus dem Herzen.
Im Fall der Schlange muss ich aber sagen, dass ich diese Tiere zwar außerordentlich faszinierend, aber gleichzeitig unglaublich schaurig finde. Ich würde mich echt zu Tode erschrecken, würde mir eine im Garten begegnen. Aber vielleicht muss ich mich auch einfach erstmal mit allen möglichen Wasser-Bewohnern "anfreunden" - hatte bisher mit Amphibien und Reptilien nie zu tun. Niemals würde ich aber einem solchen Tier etwas zu Leide tun oder es verjagen - im Falle der Schlange bin ich aber nicht böse, wenn erst gar keine auftaucht.

Gruß
Katharina


----------



## stellidaura (27. Mai 2008)

*AW: Unsere Tierwelt vergrössert sich ständig*

Hallo an Alle,

einer der schönsten Beiträge, die ich hier je gelesen habe, spricht mir richtig aus der Seele. (Bin allerdings auch noch nicht so lange dabei und lese natürlich auch nicht alles.)

Gruß

Wolfgang


----------



## Teichfreund (27. Mai 2008)

*AW: Unsere Tierwelt vergrössert sich ständig*

Hallo Katharina,

ich musste zu Hause auch einiges an Überzeugungsarbeit leisten, als ich das erste mal erwähnte eine __ Ringelnatter bei uns gesehen zu haben. Inzwischen sieht das jeder sehr relaxed. Meine Kinder freuen sich über alles-rund-um-den-Teich, Hauptsache es kreucht und fleucht.
Warum das viele Menschen eklig finden, verstehe ich allerdings nicht. Was ich nicht leiden kann sind __ Nacktschnecken, die eine schöne Schleimspur auf der Haut hinterlassen. __ Schlangen haben allerdings keine schleimige Haut. Gut, sie können ein Sekret absondern, das ziemlich stinkt. Aber sonst ist das bei Ringelnattern doch eher ein ästhetischer Anblick.

Grüßlein, Markus


----------



## HÃ¼gÃ¶_imp (8. Juni 2008)

*AW: Unsere Tierwelt vergrössert sich ständig*

Tolle Bilder und was für eine Artenvielfalt!  

Eine __ Ringelnatter hätte ich auch gerne, wobei meine Männe neben mir gerade ganz klar sagt: NEE! 

Wir haben bei uns am Teich auch einiges: 6 __ Frösche (zumindest haben ich nicht mehr auf einmal zählen können, vielleicht sassen noch einige in der Randvegetation?), ca. 25 Fische (3 Kois, Rest Goldies und Shubunkins), __ Libellen in allen möglich Farben, Größen und Formen, einen Molch habe ich auch gesichtet und ab und zu lässt sich unsere __ Erdkröte blicken. 

Und seit wir für unsere Katzen ein gut eingezäuntes Freigehege haben, konnten wir eine __ Bachstelze und einen Zaunkönig neben den üblichen Vögeln entdecken.

Und ich mag unser Wasserflöhe und Rückenschwimmern zu gerne beobachten.


----------



## Dr.J (10. Juni 2008)

*AW: Unsere Tierwelt vergrössert sich ständig*

Hallo Astrid,

 , da kann man ja richtig neidisch werden. Tolles Paradies, das du da hast.


----------



## Astrid_2 (17. Juni 2008)

*AW: Unsere Tierwelt vergrössert sich ständig*

Hallo an alle,
unser Paradies erweitert sich jetzt um unsere vielen Jungtiere.
Die ersten Molchbabys sind da, gezählt haben wir bisher 7 Stück und die Mama legt weiter fleissig Eier.  Nur weiter so, wir können gar nicht genug bekommen.
     

Dann haben wir das erste Krötenbaby entdeckt.
 

Und hier ein Exemplar unserer Gelbrandkäferlarven, die etliche unserer Kaulquappen vertilgt haben. Aber unsere __ Molche haben die Larven auch zum Fressen gern.
 

Unsere Liebellen "treiben" es auch richtig dolle. Einige sind allerdings extrem fotoscheu.
  
    

In meinem Miniteich leben derzeit auch die weissen Mückenlarven, sie sind kaum zu erkennen.
 

Und sonst haben wir in diesem Jahr extrem viele Marienenkäferlarven in den verschiedensten Stadien - wir haben allerdings auch zu viele Blattläuse.:evil 
  

Bei all der Vielfalt haben wir unsere Teichmolche im Moment allerdings am liebsten. Wir sind  ständig am Beobachten und wir hoffen, dass unser Berg- oder Kammmolchpärchen (was auch immer sie sind) auch Junge hat oder noch welche bekommt. Die haben wir leider noch nicht entdecken können. Vielleicht hat ja jemand von Euch das Glück und kann mir mal ein Junges zeigen. Ich würde mich sehr freuen.

In diesem Jahr haben wir noch keinen Fischnachwuchs. Wenn´s  so bleibt, sind wir heilfroh.

Na dann. Viel Spass beim Bilder anschauen und bis bald.
Tschüss Astrid


----------



## danyvet (21. Juli 2008)

*AW: Unsere Tierwelt vergrössert sich ständig*

Hallo Astrid,

da geht es mir genauso wie dir!!! Die __ Molche sind zur Zeit mein Zeitkiller Nr.1!
Jede freie Minute verbring ich am Teich und halte Ausschau nach den Babymolchen. Unser Teich ist erst 5 Wochen alt und mein oberstes Ziel war, den Molchen ein Heim zu geben und jetzt haben wir nach so kurzer Zeit sogar schon Nachwuchs! Das ist soooo toll!!!
Was ich immer schon wissen wollte, und jetzt frag ich einfach mal dich, weil ich seh, du hast auch so was: was ist denn dieses grüne grasartige Gewächs das da so in Büscheln in der Flachwasserzone steht? Das sieht so hübsch aus, aber ich weiß nicht, wonach ich beim Pflanzenkauf suchen soll. Verratest du es mir (oder auch die anderen, die es wissen)?
LG Dany


----------

